# Who do you wish was an FA



## collared Princess (Mar 3, 2012)

Doesn't hurt a girl/guy to dream

For me ..
Ralph Fiennes , Steve Martin, Sydney Poitier (in his younger days)


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 3, 2012)

Elijah Wood, Ryan Gosling, Sean Bean, and Butch Walker.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 4, 2012)

Kalan Porter, Jake Gyllenhaal, Dan Radcliffe, Dave Navarro.

Among others. Lol.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 4, 2012)

Dr. Mark Wulfcan (of Children's Healthcare of Atlanta, promoter of anti-obesity billboards), Dr. Oz, Michelle Obama...


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 4, 2012)

Mike Rowe, Mike Holmes, Tom Hanks


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 4, 2012)

Any of the guys that live where I live lol just kidding... hmm so many nice men so little time... I'd have to say Gerard Butler, Kevin James, Blake Shelton just for a start


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 4, 2012)

This is my short list because believe I could be here for days with this one lol

Like NewfieGal said any guy that lives in my town!

But as for my dream a big dream list:

Troy Garity
Evan Seinfeld
Sean Daley aka Atmosphere
Jeffrey Dean Morgan
Channing Tatum
Andy Samburg
Bobby Moynihan
Ton Jones from Auction Hunters 
Ryan Gosling
Jake Gyllenhal
Gerard Butler
Jared Leto(this will never happen, he hit on my friend who weighs 98 lbs, when we met him a couple years ago lol But it's my wish list so it's okay)


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea, gotta agree with Ryan Gosling and Channing Tatum. Nathan Fillion. Matthew Lewis. James Marsden. Robert Downey Jr. Chris Pine. Ewan McGregor. And whoever this guy is.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 5, 2012)

*drool* OMG he^ is HOTT!!!!!
:smitten::eat2::smitten::eat2:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Mar 5, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> *drool* OMG he^ is HOTT!!!!!
> :smitten::eat2::smitten::eat2:



yea...I totally agree! Saw him on Pinterest=Instant Lust.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, and I'd like to add Tim Tebow to my list. Hello.


----------



## Au_girl (Mar 8, 2012)

I would have to second Ryan Gossling. Have you seen him in Drive?! It's ridiculous how hot he is. Also, this guy I used to work with...strong callused hands, short facial hair, deep scratchy voice, loves his dog, tattoos...I saw him roll a cigarette with one hand once...real hot. It's physically painful to be around him haha.


----------



## bonified (Mar 15, 2012)

Fluffy51888 said:


> And whoever this guy is.



Ohh Boy, indeed. I'd hit that shit harder than Chris Brown would.


----------



## Emma (Mar 16, 2012)

JOSH HOLLOWAY. pleasssssssssse.


----------



## lypeaches (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm feeling totally old now, 'cause I was thinking of Jeff Goldblum...lol.


----------



## Emma (Mar 16, 2012)

lypeaches said:


> I'm feeling totally old now, 'cause I was thinking of Jeff Goldblum...lol.



I'm not sure who that is. To google! lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 16, 2012)

lypeaches said:


> I'm feeling totally old now, 'cause I was thinking of Jeff Goldblum...lol.


Yeah! Me too.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 16, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah! Me too.



Goldblum would work

I would take Craig Ferguson. We have the same birthday-Month/Day/Year:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 16, 2012)

James Gandolfini
Tom Brady
Lenny Kravitz
The Rock
Idris Erba
Zach Galifanakisswhatever
George Clooney
Anthony Mackie


----------



## Keb (Mar 16, 2012)

All the guys? So I could get a date now and then?


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 16, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> Goldblum would work
> 
> I would take Craig Ferguson. We have the same birthday-Month/Day/Year:wubu:


 
Craig MMMMMM yes. He's adorable, and he's made quite a few comments that he finds women with some meat on their bones way more attractive than stick thin women. So he could be primed for conversion....:wubu:

As for the dude with the faux-hawk and his hand on his junk, meh, does nothing for me.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 16, 2012)

PamelaLois said:


> Craig MMMMMM yes. He's adorable, and he's made quite a few comments that he finds women with some meat on their bones way more attractive than stick thin women. So he could be primed for conversion....:wubu:
> 
> As for the dude with the faux-hawk and his hand on his junk, meh, does nothing for me.



ah yes I love that Scotsman. I would give up Clooney for him


----------



## Emma (Mar 17, 2012)

Why is that guy fiddling in his pants?


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 17, 2012)

CurvyEm said:


> Why is that guy fiddling in his pants?



Trying to find "it"?


----------



## Emma (Mar 17, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> Trying to find "it"?




Oooo lol I thought he might crabs or something?


----------



## Emma (Mar 17, 2012)

Soooooooo ANYWAY...


Josh hollway? Isn't he hot?


Mmm mmm but mmm Josh hollway aka sawyer from lost 

mmm


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 17, 2012)

I totally agree with Jeff Goldblum............and George Clooney. Heck, I don't care if I am old................add Antonio Bandaras and Daniel Day Lewis.

Okay, I am smiling now.


----------



## Linda (Mar 17, 2012)

Fluffy51888 said:


> Yea, gotta agree with Ryan Gosling and Channing Tatum. Nathan Fillion. Matthew Lewis. James Marsden. Robert Downey Jr. Chris Pine. Ewan McGregor. And whoever this guy is.



Oh God I feel so dirty now.



lypeaches said:


> I'm feeling totally old now, 'cause I was thinking of Jeff Goldblum...lol.



Ohhhhh he is so sexy!!



CurvyEm said:


> Why is that guy fiddling in his pants?



Bwahahaha. I spit water out of my mouth when I read this.



Simon Cowell for me. Woooweee!!


----------



## lypeaches (Mar 17, 2012)

CurvyEm said:


> Why is that guy fiddling in his pants?



I consider it "truth in advertising" on his part....because it seems like most men, given the chance to relax out of public scrutiny (hopefully), really like to touch their junk. A lot. Apparently it's comforting to them, or something.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 17, 2012)

Linda said:


> Simon Cowell for me. Woooweee!!


 
He's too mean, FA's don't need to add a dude like him to their ranks


----------



## b0nnie (Mar 17, 2012)

Keb said:


> All the guys? So I could get a date now and then?



Haha ^^^^ that is totally what I thought as soon as I read the title of the thread.....all guys


Especially David Boreanaz and Jason Aldean 

:blush:


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh Him





George Strait

Or him




Alan Jackson


----------



## Bigtigmom (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh yes definately Ryan Gosling and Jake Gyllenhall!! I'd like to add Ryan Reynolds, Zac Efron, Ben Affleck, Ian Somerhalder, Paul Wesley and Maksim Chmerkovskiy and Derek Hough from Dancing With The Stars. Oh it's nice to dream!! :wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 20, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> I would take Craig Ferguson. We have the same birthday-Month/Day/Year:wubu:




OH YEAH! I <3 Craigy Ferg!!


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 21, 2012)

Blair Underwood and the guy that plays Grayson on Drop Dead Diva, Jackson Hurst......yummy


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 21, 2012)

DeniseW said:


> Blair Underwood and the guy that plays Grayson on Drop Dead Diva, Jackson Hurst......yummy


 

I love me some Blair Underwood. :eat2: Good pick.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## toni (Mar 21, 2012)

Adam Levine(I would totally feed him), Paul Rudd, Kevin James, Bradley Cooper, Jason Segal, Vincent D'Onofrio and Jesse Metcalfe. 

YES PLEASE...ALL OF THEM :eat2:


----------



## JulieD (Mar 29, 2012)

FISHCHARMING!!!


----------

